# Diagrama de amplificador STK modelo VS-34 power plus



## dayanmata (Dic 6, 2008)

Buenas sera que alguien tiene el diagrama o alguna experiencia con este amplificador tengo uno y se quemo la etapa de la fuente


----------



## dayanmata (Dic 6, 2008)

dayanmata dijo:
			
		

> Buenas sera que alguien tiene el diagrama o alguna esperiencia con este amplificador tengo uno y se quemo la etapa de la fuente


, usa una fuente suichada doble una para cada canal con dos salidas una de 70 volt y otra de 100 volt que se suichea cuando requiere de mas potencia


----------

